# looking for work in Spokane wa



## 76Ford (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi i am looking to relocate to Spokane WA from Seattle WA. If Any of you have work there let me know thank you.
P.S. I am a foreman for a landscaping company in Seattle.


----------



## csl (Jan 12, 2009)

hey send me a PM. maybe we can meet up and talk some business over lunch.


----------



## 76Ford (Dec 20, 2008)

I left you a meassage on your page but just in cases here you go. I might be in Spokane this weekend let me know.
Just saw your comment and am interested in talking. I currently live in the Seattle area but can be in Spokane on the weekends for sure if you would like to get together for lunch. Here is my contact number: 206-446-8526
Thanks,
Travis


----------

